# If guests turned up at a meet in casual gear...



## Nancykitt (13 January 2013)

...would they be turned away?
Just curious really. Say a couple of teenagers turned up at a meet with your pack wearing checked jods, bronte jackets, scarves, etc, would they have their cap taken and be allowed to go on  - or would they be asked to come back when they are more suitably dressed for hunting?


----------



## Herne (13 January 2013)

In days of yore, they would have been turned away - no question.

These days hopefully not.

In my hunt, certainly not. They would have been made welcome and the correct dress codes explained to them. They would possibly be able to get away with incorrect dress once or maybe twice more - as long as they were smart.

But after that, they would have to bite the bullet and decide whether they want to carry on - and, if so, get the correct dress. Just like they would for showing or dressage.

Being smartly turned out when hunting is not about snobbishness - it is about showing respect to the farmers and landowners over whose land we hunt and that is why the standards must not be allowed to slip.


----------



## hannah90 (13 January 2013)

i went on wednesday, for the first time, so think i ended up overdressed just in case ! a few of the people from the yard came to see us off, and follow on foot. They were in normal, not really smart clothes. They were allowed to follow, but asked to wear something more appropriate next time.


----------



## LizzieJ (13 January 2013)

So they weren't mounted?


----------



## Nancykitt (13 January 2013)

Just to clarify - I am referring to riders here rather than foot followers. Horses also unplaited - generally group hack sort of turnout rather than hunting.


----------



## Lolo (13 January 2013)

I this a potential situation, or a been situation?

If it's potential and they don't want to spend money, do they have plain dark coloured waterproofs, and plain, dark coloured jods? My sister and her clan have done several days wearing full on waterproofs or full chaps because it's been so cold and wet. You can't tell that under all the stuff, they are wearing proper gear!


----------



## Nancykitt (13 January 2013)

It's a 'been' situation. The discussion arose because this happened recently with a hunt I rode out with and a couple of people commented that the riders in question could have made a bit more of an effort, eg, plain coloured jods rather than checked, horse plaited up, and so on. Another person said that with another pack (that he used to ride with frequently) they wouldn't have been allowed on the car park.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 January 2013)

Nancykitt said:



			It's a 'been' situation. The discussion arose because this happened recently with a hunt I rode out with and a couple of people commented that the riders in question could have made a bit more of an effort, eg, plain coloured jods rather than checked, horse plaited up, and so on. Another person said that with another pack (that he used to ride with frequently) they wouldn't have been allowed on the car park.
		
Click to expand...

And there are those who claim that hunting is an elitist sport,  and that it doesn't understand the meaning of "Catholic".  I wonder why.  

Alec.


----------



## NikkiF (13 January 2013)

hannah90 said:



			i went on wednesday, for the first time, so think i ended up overdressed just in case ! a few of the people from the yard came to see us off, and follow on foot. They were in normal, not really smart clothes. They were allowed to follow, but asked to wear something more appropriate next time.
		
Click to expand...

As an ex-hunter completely understand the need for mounted riders to be smart, BUT, foot followers???? 

I quite often go to the meet and follow for a while, straight from mucking out, jods and dirty wellies   Nobody has ever said a word to me, nor to the elderly farmers who are quite liberally caked in cow poo


----------



## newalclover (13 January 2013)

I think to an extent allowences should be made for newbees but I would of never turned up in dark breeches this is me my 1st ever time in 2010.. am wearing an everyday riding jacket as my showjumping jacket would of been far too cold!!





the next time I had bought myself a tweed jacket


----------



## hannah90 (13 January 2013)

NikkiF said:



			As an ex-hunter completely understand the need for mounted riders to be smart, BUT, foot followers???? 

I quite often go to the meet and follow for a while, straight from mucking out, jods and dirty wellies   Nobody has ever said a word to me, nor to the elderly farmers who are quite liberally caked in cow poo 

Click to expand...

i did wonder ! i have followed on foot before, and never realised there was a dress code !!


----------



## LizzieJ (13 January 2013)

NikkiF said:



			As an ex-hunter completely understand the need for mounted riders to be smart, BUT, foot followers???? 

I quite often go to the meet and follow for a while, straight from mucking out, jods and dirty wellies   Nobody has ever said a word to me, nor to the elderly farmers who are quite liberally caked in cow poo 

Click to expand...

So do I!  I've never heard of a turnout requirement for footies


----------



## Springy (13 January 2013)

Never heard of foot followers having a dress code??? lol


----------



## Starbucks (13 January 2013)

OP I think it would depend on the hunt.

I personally don't think it would be appropriate.. people make an effort to go to a local show / competition, why not hunting?


----------



## Nancykitt (13 January 2013)

Yes - I was just curious, really. I'm sure that different hunts would approach the situation in different ways. 
I would be more concerned about guests not knowing general points about hunt etiquette/safety, etc - but some might say that if they turn up in casual gear it doesn't bode well for their knowledge of hunt etiquette!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (13 January 2013)

We have had this and they would be made welcome but the secretary would have a quiet word to establish correct turnout. Ideally they would mention their lack of knowledge/kit when they ring ahead to get the meet details as not everyone has the full correct gear but if you discuss what they already have and suggest trawling Ebay etc for other items..many people will want to try hunting and shouldnt feel put off from having a go on a "run what you brung" basis


----------



## Hunters (13 January 2013)

I know of a hunt that was positively horrible to some polo people that came out in the wrong gear. 

The secretary had made them feel welcome, but when one of them fell off, others in the hunt who considered themselves of 'higher Standing' rode on by.  Later at a committee meeting of the hunt, it was expressed that these 'types' were not welcome.

The polo people, nice people, soon got the message and sadly left.


----------



## Hunters (13 January 2013)

Ironically, that hunt, I'm told now has fewer subscribers these days.


----------



## newalclover (13 January 2013)

Hunters said:



			Ironically, that hunt, I'm told now has fewer subscribers these days.
		
Click to expand...

not supprised!!  2nd time I went was correctly dressed etc had an eventfull hunt the 17hh mare I had was running off with me the running gag I had borrowed snapped if people had run on by because I was a newbee I could of been in serious trouble!! the people on the quads repaired my bridle with that strong baler twine the sort you have on haylege bales and well later on my horse launched over a ditch and was catapulted and darkly dreaming helped me out!!  the KH couldn't of been more accepting to a newbee surely that is how it should be??


----------



## Springy (13 January 2013)

Hunters said:



			I know of a hunt that was positively horrible to some polo people that came out in the wrong gear. 

The secretary had made them feel welcome, but when one of them fell off, others in the hunt who considered themselves of 'higher Standing' rode on by.  Later at a committee meeting of the hunt, it was expressed that these 'types' were not welcome.

The polo people, nice people, soon got the message and sadly left.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a pretty ***** hunt tbh lol


----------



## maccachic (14 January 2013)

You plait for hunt meets??  Not in NZ I like a bit of mane just in case the normal seat belt doesn't work.  My partner had just started last season and aprat from a few older fellas everyone was fine about him not being correctly attired to start out riding is a huge expense he went tidy in my old jodpurs and a nice guy lent him a jacket at one.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 January 2013)

That's what I've always liked about the kiwis,  there's a way around everything! 

Alec.


----------



## Hunters (14 January 2013)

Moomin - they are not a nice hunt at all & do not have a good reputation in the hunting world.


----------



## turkana (14 January 2013)

If newcomers turn up clean & smart but not in the correct clothes, it would be a shame to make them unwlecome, not everybody has already got the right gear & why buy it for your first time? You might find that you don't enjoy hunting.
Plenty of people also don't have friends with the correct stuff that can be borrowed. If they decide that hunting is for them then it's reasonable to ask them to start looking the part but it can work out expensive so I'd give them plenty of time to buy it gradually, to spread the cost.


----------



## Kat (14 January 2013)

I went along to a meet mounted last year, it was local to our yard and I took my youngster just to see the hounds with no intention of following. The secretary told me that I didn't need to plait or wear a jacket but to try to be tidy. So I arrived with my horse as clean as I could having hacked there, unplaited. I wore cream jodhs, black boots (clean) white short and stock with a black waterproof jacket and a black cover on my skull cap. I was welcomed and told I could follow a little way too. 

For my first hound exercise I wore a tweed jacket shirt and tie etc although I didn't have a proper velvet hat so wore a skull with a cover.


----------



## Baggybreeches (14 January 2013)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			We have had this and they would be made welcome but the secretary would have a quiet word to establish correct turnout. Ideally they would mention their lack of knowledge/kit when they ring ahead to get the meet details as not everyone has the full correct gear but if you discuss what they already have and suggest trawling Ebay etc for other items..many people will want to try hunting and shouldnt feel put off from having a go on a "run what you brung" basis 

Click to expand...

I was going say that this would be a preferable outcome. I see things that make me cringe out hunting but if nobody tells/shows them how will they learn?


----------



## PortwayPaddy (14 January 2013)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			We have had this and they would be made welcome but the secretary would have a quiet word to establish correct turnout. Ideally they would mention their lack of knowledge/kit when they ring ahead to get the meet details as not everyone has the full correct gear but if you discuss what they already have and suggest trawling Ebay etc for other items..many people will want to try hunting and shouldnt feel put off from having a go on a "run what you brung" basis 

Click to expand...

Same here, no one would be turned away.  A quiet word and pairing them up with an experienced member of the Hunt who could talk them through what to wear and why (i.e. stocks and their many uses)  during quiet moments normally does the trick.

We would never turn anyone away.  They would be made welcome  even if they wore a tutu and ballet shoes 

Paddy


----------



## Kat (14 January 2013)

PortwayPaddy said:



			Same here, no one would be turned away.  A quiet word and pairing them up with an experienced member of the Hunt who could talk them through what to wear and why (i.e. stocks and their many uses)  during quiet moments normally does the trick.

We would never turn anyone away.  They would be made welcome  even if they wore a tutu and ballet shoes 

Paddy
		
Click to expand...

My first hound exercise was with this pack and they did indeed make me feel very welcome and explained that the turnout would be a little different later in the season. Sadly I haven't been out again due to horse not being sound. 

The hunt that said I didn't need to plait or wear a jacket were a different pack and not one that is particularly known for being friendly and welcoming (unlike Paddy's pack who have a fab reputation for being lovely to newcomers). In fact at the meet I went to had people there in top hats  and full sidesaddle habits so I did feel very scruffy in my waterproofs but no one made me feel unwelcome or was rude.


----------



## PortwayPaddy (14 January 2013)

Kat said:



			My first hound exercise was with this pack and they did indeed make me feel very welcome and explained that the turnout would be a little different later in the season. Sadly I haven't been out again due to horse not being sound. 

The hunt that said I didn't need to plait or wear a jacket were a different pack and not one that is particularly known for being friendly and welcoming (unlike Paddy's pack who have a fab reputation for being lovely to newcomers). In fact at the meet I went to had people there in top hats  and full sidesaddle habits so I did feel very scruffy in my waterproofs but no one made me feel unwelcome or was rude.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Kat, it's nice to know we have a good reputation.  I hope you get to come out with us again soon.  Ground is so deep and wet we have had to cancel some meets and re-arrange venues for others.  Hope you get your horse sound soon.

Paddy


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (14 January 2013)

My local hunt isn't the stereotypical type hunt that most would think of when you mention 'hunting', from the country we cover to the type of riding we do (i.e. no jumping, mainly mountain/common ground terrain). There doesn't appear to be a strict dress code for mounted followers but I have always endeavoured to turn myself and my horse out as smart as possible.

I was completely shocked at the opening meet to see out of 41 horses, only myself and one other had plaited their horses. But what left me completely astounded was two new mounted followers (who had turned up with two other casual followers) both wearing jeans and waterproof jackets, with their horses not even remotely clean. Now there's a couple of local farmers who don't wear jods and jackets but they at least brush their horses; these two were from 'away', not farming people and had the audacity to turn up with their friends (who were in waterproofs but were both tidy with clean horses) looking like that. Bizarrely I seemed to be the only person who noticed, as nobody said anything to them. We're a very 'come one, come all' hunt, the more the merrier, but I found their inability to even turn themselves out half clean quite rude.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 January 2013)

A few years ago at the opening meet of my local hunt a couple of people turned up on really mucky cobs - obviously just hauled them out the field and chucked a saddle on top, and off they went to the meet! They weren't just muddy, they were covered in it!!! 

It raised a few eyebrows - in the long lost days years ago when I was in Pony Club we'd not only  have been sent home but also given a mega-bollicking by the DC for letting down the Pony Club branch to boot!

Whilst I appreciate the problems of keeping a hairy cob at grass, I was surprised to see it happen TBH. But in these days when hunts are struggling to get numbers, then hey, mebbe we all need to be a bit broader-minded and not be putting people off???


----------



## Kat (14 January 2013)

PortwayPaddy said:



			Thanks Kat, it's nice to know we have a good reputation.  I hope you get to come out with us again soon.  Ground is so deep and wet we have had to cancel some meets and re-arrange venues for others.  Hope you get your horse sound soon.

Paddy
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, she's sound for schooling and hacking now, but not yet up to hunting and she's lost fitness so I think it will be hound exercise next autumn before I get out again.


----------



## arizonahoney (14 January 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			the problems of keeping a hairy cob at grass
		
Click to expand...

It's tough...of course we'd love to show up looking as shiny and smart as everyone else, with their clipped, stable-kept horses. But we do our best to scrub up and are always plaited and with clean, well-oiled tack 

While looking through my local pack's photos from a couple of weekends ago at a meet I didn't get to...I was surprised to see someone in the field with a well turned-out horse but wearing a green t-shirt and jeans and trainers  Was wondering if he was out hacking and met the hunt or something.


----------



## Luci07 (14 January 2013)

arizonahoney said:



			It's tough...of course we'd love to show up looking as shiny and smart as everyone else, with their clipped, stable-kept horses. But we do our best to scrub up and are always plaited and with clean, well-oiled tack 

While looking through my local pack's photos from a couple of weekends ago at a meet I didn't get to...I was surprised to see someone in the field with a well turned-out horse but wearing a green t-shirt and jeans and trainers  Was wondering if he was out hacking and met the hunt or something.
		
Click to expand...

!! No excuses AH! a previous staff member evented her mare from the field and while not a cob, said pony was a coloured, veering on white mare. I am sure you look very smart when you are out, if I remember the photos you have posted previously.


----------



## flump (14 January 2013)

Is a White saddlecloth on the hunting field a big no no? I always wonder! 

And also dare I say If my gelding happens to have a pink sparkly browband would I need to change it?


----------



## Serenity087 (14 January 2013)

I spent a lot of time with my hunt before daring to ride out and after I mentioned wanting to ride, I was deluged with kit to borrow.

It really isn't hard to make an effort.  Just be polite and talk to people! 

That said, I am all for hunts letting smart but not proper go out, it's only going to help with the image and I imagine not every hunt has a neverending supply of spare kit!


----------



## Hunters (15 January 2013)

Hunts should try and dress correctly as apart from anything else they are borrowing land from a land owner & it would appear very disrespectful to just rock up in any old gear.

That said, newcomers are to be excused. No one starts with all the gear.


----------



## Kat (15 January 2013)

Beans2000 said:



			Is a White saddlecloth on the hunting field a big no no? I always wonder! 

And also dare I say If my gelding happens to have a pink sparkly browband would I need to change it?
		
Click to expand...

I think you should use a numnah or half pad rather than a saddlecloth really as it is less obtrustive. You are aiming for smart and traditional/workmanlike so white would be better than coloured but really unless your horse is a light grey then brown (or black if your saddle is black) would be better. Or the cheapest option if your saddle fits well would be to take the saddle cloth off completely. 

Likewise ideally ditch the sparkles in favour of a plain brownband, but for a first time if they are fairly subtle I doubt anyone would mind.


----------



## Stark Dismay (15 January 2013)

Some people are enthusiastic but clueless newcomers - a quiet polite word with them should point them in the right direction. But it is rare that a newcomer is turning up for the first time without ever having spoken to anyone else who hunts or having ever seen a copy of Horse and Hound. 

I've taken both an adult and a child out for their first days out this season. The adult was correctly dressed in my gear (on my own reasonably distinctive horse, so I had a vested interest in making sure she was well turned out!) The child is not fully correct in her clothing, but is fairly close (she wears a navy polyester jacket - a no-no on an adult but she will be grown out of it before long and her parents are on a tight budget.) She is only 8 and everything is spick and span - her boots are well polished and the pony (a light grey very hairy field kept thing) is always immaculate. They both asked for, and took, advice. 

Newcomers should always be made welcome, and it's partly the responsibility of the more experienced to help point them in the right direction!


----------



## Littlelegs (15 January 2013)

About 10/11 yrs ago I went to a meet in very inappropriate attire. One of my bosses clients used to hack to any local meets, we would have the horse ready to leave when she arrived. She had some issue at home this particular day, & rang to ask me to hack horse to the meet & take her car back to the yard. I was in dark jods & a toggi puffa jacket, boots non too clean & the smell only achieved by mucking out & doing haylage for a dozen horses on straw. We did swop near the lorries, but certainly on my approach I got quite a few funny looks, & a very nice lady tried to offer some turnout advice for next time until I explained. Possibly looked stranger because horse was correctly & beautifully turned out. 
   I've taken my daughter out on lr without strictly correct attire, but nothing too awful. Just stuff like once with black jod boots & brown gloves, or navy show jacket & black velvet hat cover on a jockey skull. But both her & pony immaculate, & I've always checked with secretary out of courtesy beforehand. But she wasn't hunting regularly enough to justify the expense, & grew too quick to guarantee what she does have will always fit when you need it too.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			.......& rang to ask me to hack horse to the meet & take her car back to the yard. I was in dark jods & a toggi puffa jacket, boots non too clean & the smell only achieved by mucking out & doing haylage for a dozen horses on straw. We did swop near the lorries, but certainly on my approach I got quite a few funny looks, & a very nice lady tried to offer some turnout advice for next time until I explained. 

.......
		
Click to expand...

The "Very nice lady" had no business to pull you up.  Presumably you were acting as a groom,  and the VNL should have directed her thoughts towards the owner of the horse,  in-part your employer,  but not you.

Alec.


----------



## Littlelegs (15 January 2013)

Tbf Alec she did apologise as soon as she realised I was just there in grooms capacity. I actually bumped into her at a turning 10 mins from the meet, so we had been riding alongside chatting, rather than her randomly approaching at the meet. And in the course of our conversation she had asked me if I'd been out with that hunt before (answer at the time would have been no) & if I'd hunted before (yes). But at the time my thoughts were more wrapped up in how much more pleasant it was to go to a meet than work, & the prospect of driving a merc back to the yard than polite chat, so its fair to say the lady could easily have assumed I intended to hunt in that get up as I had not bothered to say otherwise. And she was polite, iirc she made a suggestion along the line that if I enjoyed the day, & had some light coloured jods or breeches it might be better to wear those next time. Sorry, didn't explain it well first time.


----------



## Nancykitt (16 January 2013)

Personally I'm not too bothered about newcomers' turnout - in my (admittedly limited) experience, if they become regulars they will adopt the dress code. 
What interested me about this situation was that some riders were commenting about other hunts they'd been out with and how casual dress would not be tolerated, and it made me think about how different packs might vary in their approach.
Some of the people at a hunt I'd previously ridden with were very, very fussy about other riders' turnout to the point of coming across as really hostile. In my view, this is not the sort of image we should be putting across and I think that encouraging newcomers is very important.


----------



## pansy (16 January 2013)

I think it's a matter of respect - my daugther has only been out a few times - but I have always spoken to secretary before the meet & they were both turned out correctly 
Sadly respect doesnt seem to matter that much anymore (beginning to sound old now)


----------



## noobs31 (16 January 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			And there are those who claim that hunting is an elitist sport,  and that it doesn't understand the meaning of "Catholic".  I wonder why.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Why say this, when the vast majority of responses (which I'm pretty sure would apply to my pack - the secretary would take cap and explain about next time, whilst making it clear she hoped they would return) are that the riders would not be turned away?


----------



## noobs31 (16 January 2013)

Beans2000 said:



			Is a White saddlecloth on the hunting field a big no no? I always wonder! 

And also dare I say If my gelding happens to have a pink sparkly browband would I need to change it?
		
Click to expand...

I think you are having a bit of fun with the thread/posters?

If not, then yes.  Both are incorrect.  It's not hard to do your research beforehand, particularly with the internet available to you as a resource.


----------



## noobs31 (16 January 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			The "Very nice lady" had no business to pull you up.
		
Click to expand...

She was not "pulling her up".  She was offering helpful advice.  Which is why she was described as a "very nice lady".

Do you have something against foxhunters?


----------



## nikCscott (17 January 2013)

I would like to think that the 1st few time as long as they could have been seen to make some effort- everything clean, hair net, dark clothing they would be allowed- to encourage more to the sport. 

As far a following- I don't tend to follow as such but I will see them off if i'm not hunting myself and I'm usually in skinnies, ariats, and warm coat- but I have also been scruffy and I have also been wearing heels and dolled up ready for a posh day out with the girls!


----------



## Hunters (17 January 2013)

Hunting has to move with the times, whilst maintaining tradition. Most new people want to 'fit in' & a friendly but helpful approach by the entire field should be encouraged.

The days of sending people home as they are not correctly turned out are gone thank goodness.  

Hunting needs all the friends it can get


----------



## VoR (17 January 2013)

As joint secretary of a small hunt down yer in Zummerzet, we always tell new people that being warm and dry is more important than having the 'correct' dress, at least until they decide that hunting is 'for them', although we do ask that horses/ponies (and tack) are clean and where possible plaited, mainly out of respect for those holding the meets. 
That said, we wouldn't turn someone away for not plaiting, etc and we have Point-to-Point qualifiers who turn up in 'normal' riding gear no problems.........but as I say, we are small and have to be understanding about this sort of thing or go 'out of business'


----------



## Alec Swan (17 January 2013)

VoR,

such common sense.

Alec.


----------



## Hunters (18 January 2013)

Alec (if I may)

This posting is all about common sense, hunting needs support. Sadly, hunting is still seen as an elitist sport (shame) & sometimes hunting attracts arrogant types.

On occasion (as I have witnessed) these 'types' manoeuvre themselves into positions of authority and thus affect the hunting field, usually with a drop in numbers and sometimes a 'clique' forming.

Fortunately, this is not the case of most hunts, but it does still go on.

If all hunts were welcoming, life would be great, but life, of course, is not always like that.


----------



## VoR (18 January 2013)

&#8216;&#8230;hunting is still seen as an elitist sport&#8230;&#8217; &#8211; I think this is something that comes from the media and how it is portrayed rather  than any form of reality. If you look at said media, hunting to them will usually focus on the larger, more costly hunts, which of course will be different to &#8216;grassroots&#8217; packs.

&#8216;&#8230;. hunting attracts arrogant types.&#8217; &#8211; could the same not be said for any sport or pastime, it&#8217;s not the preserve of hunting and, in fact, in my past life, I have witnessed and been subjected to far more arrogant people than I&#8217;ve EVER met in the hunting field, really, try mixing with footballers and those associated with the game in many roles!! I have hunted with a number of packs, large and small, over the last few years and have to say that I&#8217;ve never felt unwelcome, in fact, the opposite is true, I&#8217;ve always been most welcome regardless of the &#8216;walk of life&#8217; or upbringing of the people I&#8217;ve met.

 &#8216;&#8230;these 'types' manoeuvre themselves into positions of authority &#8230;&#8217; &#8211; we have the power of the vote at AGM&#8217;s, use it to prevent such people from seizing or remaining in those positions of influence! That does mean that someone will have a role &#8216;thrust upon them&#8217; or be cajoled into a role without fully understanding the enormity of it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..does that sound like me talking from experience??? 

&#8216;..and thus affect the hunting field, usually with a drop in numbers and sometimes a 'clique' forming...&#8217;- again cliques can form in any area of life, usually I feel, it is when you get a group of people who see the organisation/club, in this case the hunt, as theirs, losing sight of the fact that the hunt is bigger than any individual part and hopefully will be around when we are all gone! How do you remove the clique which can make life uncomfortable not just for new people, but also those who&#8217;ve been around a while but are outside the &#8216;(anti)social group&#8217;? Those who are not in the clique (usually more than are within) have to come together and form a welcoming environment for themselves and new followers, as the field grows the influence of the &#8216;clique&#8217; dissipates and may fall away completely&#8230;&#8230;the trick is to ensure that the clique themselves are then made part of the &#8216;new world&#8217;.


----------



## Hunters (18 January 2013)

You obviously haven't hunted with some of the packs I've hunted with lol!!

One pack I used to hunt with just sent an email out introducing the new senior master. That senior master had been AWOL for a few years & the committee were too afraid to speak up. That newly appointed senior master thus appointed a new master & hunt staff without telling the existing masters...,

All rosy where you hunt, not in the hunt where I used to live. The hunt that cannot be mentioned


----------



## VoR (19 January 2013)

Hunters said:



			Y
All rosy where you hunt, 


Click to expand...

Hmmm, 'rosy' might be a going a bit too far, nothing's ever perfect is it!!??


----------



## Hunters (20 January 2013)

Nope. Definitely not rosy in the hunt that cannot be mentioned


----------



## wench (21 January 2013)

And whats wrong with a polyester jacket?

As long it is smart and the wearer isnt going to freeze, I cant see the problem. After all not everybody has the £££ to spend £400 on a proper wool hunting jacket. I know I havent.


----------



## sharky (21 January 2013)

Maybe i'm in the minority but when i started hunting this year i spent a long time making sure I dressed appropriately for both cubbing and hunting.

I wouldn't dream of turning up to such a noble and traditional pastime as hunting without showing the respect and dressing accordingly.

Again. maybe its because i'm a new hunting that it feels very special to dress up and turn out my horse fantastically (alright the grooms did do the plaiting - fat man fingers do not make good plaits).

Agree that it did cost a bit to get the right gear but i got some great bargains on ebay and through the hunt itself.

However, the few times followers turned up in not so traditional turnout the hunt were fine and there were no snide comments or peering down the nose looks at the them.

Frankly after about an hour we all look pretty much the same covered in mud anyway


----------



## natalia (22 January 2013)

Arizonahoney- think your talking about one of our lot! He was trial laying for the day, didn't know he was doing it till the morning and so wasn't dressed in hunt gear to ride but was dressed to run! Just had a spare horse so he hopped on. I would like to think that everyone would be welcomed but told on the correct turnout.


----------



## arizonahoney (22 January 2013)

natalia said:



			Arizonahoney- think your talking about one of our lot! He was trial laying for the day, didn't know he was doing it till the morning and so wasn't dressed in hunt gear to ride but was dressed to run! Just had a spare horse so he hopped on. I would like to think that everyone would be welcomed but told on the correct turnout.
		
Click to expand...

Gotcha...thanks for the explanation...


----------



## jennywren07 (25 January 2013)

i've only been out once and that was cubbing (autumn hunting/hound exercise??) when i called the secretary and explained i was a wimp and would prob onlybe coming out that once i was just asked to dress as smart as possible ideally in tweed but if not ablack jacket would be fine. 

It never occured to me not to ask that my black jacket would be ok rather than traditional tweed? Thereis a dress codefor a reason after all but i do think it can only help a hunts image if they are a bit flexible with us newcomers, at least for the first couple of goes


----------



## Maesfen (25 January 2013)

Nancykitt said:



			...would they be turned away?
Just curious really. Say a couple of teenagers turned up at a meet with your pack wearing checked jods, bronte jackets, scarves, etc, would they have their cap taken and be allowed to go on  - or would they be asked to come back when they are more suitably dressed for hunting?
		
Click to expand...

Just a quick point; they wouldn't actually be 'guests' though as guests are usually invited/sanctioned for that day by the hunt secretary or Masters.
It obviously depends from pack to pack but I imagine they would be asked to smarten up in future if they came again.  After all, if they went to any other discipline they would have to wear correct dress so why should hunting with all the traditions it has of being very smart, be any different.


----------

